# How long you been on RFUK Forums?



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Just wanted to know how long everyone been on RFUK?

Name: Reptilover
Joined: January 2007
493 Post's


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*joined jan 08*


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Dunno when i joined, this is a pointless thread btw


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Join Date: *28-12-2006* 
Total Posts: *10,499 (23.33 posts per day)*


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Join Date: *04-10-2006* 

Posts Total Posts: *14,215* (26.57 posts per day)


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Dunno when i joined, this is a pointless thread btw


In your opinion! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Join Date: *21-08-2006* 

PostsTotal Posts: *4,243* (7.33 posts per day)


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Join Date: *28-12-2006*
> Total Posts: *10,499 (23.33 posts per day)*


wow, when do you take part in ur real life? :lol2: Joking
but that long!


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Dunno when i joined, this is a pointless thread btw


I thought it was good idea


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

joined since the date it tells me in my profile, though did have a couple of accounts years ago


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I dont even know how to look at my profile so i will have to make this post so i can look in the top right corner :lol2:


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

I joined late in Dec 07 after stumbling upon this forum by accident, when looking for an address that the local rep shop had moved to. : victory: Am now addicted and considering rehab!:whistling2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Join Date: *09-04-2006* 

PostsTotal Posts: *12,193* (17.10 posts per day)

I joined with a joint account with my girlfriend when Trese decided she wanted a bearded dragon..HANG ON.. no we had the dragon 5 days before I joined my bad.
But I had kept reptiles for a bit a decade or so ago [ddint have internet then] so it was very exciting...good forum this.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

joined 28/9/07 posts 1,444


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

joined : september 07

posts : 2915


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

April 2005 and only 300 posts, joined when the forum first started and was no where near like it is today.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

anyone now who longest member is?


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

*Join Date* - 01/04/07
*posts per day* - 4.27

i love this forum it rocks!!!!!!!!!!! i was advised to go on it when i got my 1st snake... :flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Reptilover said:


> anyone now who longest member is?


Ignoring the admin accounts and one other who is not active, Nat is the longest active member on RFUK.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> Just wanted to know how long everyone been on RFUK?


 no comment.......:blush::crazy:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i was trying to find that out but couldnt see where to search by join date [thought you could though]
cool stuff.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Reptile Forums UK - Members List - Advanced Search

Change the option settings at the bottom of that page. : victory:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Join Date: *20-05-2005* 

PostsTotal Posts: *510* (0.49 posts per day
I stopped coming on for a good while.. But I think im one of the early birds.. :lol:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Joined February, 08


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Joined February, 08


 
You joined in Dec 07! :crazy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Join Date: *21-03-2007...............:whistling2:*


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

HABU said:


> Join Date: *21-03-2007...............:whistling2:*


And what an entrance you made! :lol2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Join Date: *17-06-2007* 

But i'd been having a nose in Marks name before that, I used to post in it too before he banned me from doing so as he said it made him sound camp  So made my own account


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> You joined in Dec 07! :crazy:


Did i?.... i learn somthing new everyday


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Did i?.... i learn somthing new everyday


 
Yes :lol2: Look at the top right of your posts, its says there. : victory:


----------



## redeye (Mar 19, 2008)

ok. im a noob,, ive been here three days.
but it feels like at least four or five days .... at least :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i joined...may 2007


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Reptile Forums UK - Members List - Advanced Search
> 
> Change the option settings at the bottom of that page. : victory:


I missed the advance search tab is all... :whistling2:



freekygeeky said:


> i joined..........................may 2007


awesome, seems like so much longer ago [not just you everyone]


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Had to post now just to see when I joined as I am farr to lazy to click on the member profile thingy button lmao

Wowww September 2006 for me - seems like ages


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

crazy hw much can happen in jutst under ayear#!!!! 
i did surf on here for ages thoug - without signing up 


DeanThorpe said:


> I missed the advance search tab is all... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome, seems like so much longer ago [not just you everyone]


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Joined July 07 and made around 4,000 posts...


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I joined as a member july 2007 i think but used to come and read the threads on her for about a year prior to joining.


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay i'm nearly one of the oldest

Join Date: *03-03-2005*


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks for alll replys people its crazy to see some people joined before others but dont have as many post's!!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Join Date: *19-02-2006

*I am usually too busy reading threads too post.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

look where my user name is... then look to the right


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Join Date: *19-11-2006* 

Posts Total Posts: *3,483* (7.11 posts per day)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

joined feb2008 dont no what date guess 10th maybe later havent got a clue 331posts gotta b most active new users thats 9 a day


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

So far ...

Join Date: *22-01-2007* 

Total Posts: *3,593* (8.44 posts per day)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

For me 

Join Date: *28-10-2007* 

Total Posts: *6,968* (47.45 posts per day) 

:blush:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Reptilover said:


> wow, when do you take part in ur real life? :lol2: Joking
> but that long!


i better not post mine then lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, i will then lol
Join Date: *28-01-2005* 

PostsTotal Posts: *42,154* (36.65 posts per day)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

18/04/2007 (a year next month!!)
11,049 posts


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Rainwater said:


> 18/04/2007 (a year next month!!)
> 11,049 posts


i have calmed down a lot too believe it or notlol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i have calmed down a lot too believe it or notlol


still a total post whore tho nigey


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

lets see

Hey oct 2005 not the longest but one of um..........


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> still a total post whore tho nigey


too right mate, gotta keep going :whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I dunno - but it'll come up on the right once i type this.

I know it was early last year.


----------

